# When do you underline a rod?



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

In what instance, do you underline a rod? 
To get a faster action out of the rod? distance? 

Felipe.


----------



## mockjordan101 (Nov 24, 2010)

Those are both good times to underline your rod. Often in casting competitions people will underline their rod. But honestly it shouldn't really ever be a must. Rod designers do an excelent job making the rods to fit the lines and they will cast those lines with the greatest efficiency. 

But if you are casting light flys in heavy wind and looking for distance it could be a good idea. I will say that I have never had to do this but I understand that it works well.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you have and older rod and your are buying new line for it you may want to underline it. Some of the newer lines and rods manufactured dont really follow AFTMA line weights the same way they did back in the day


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

When the next line weight down is on closeout for $15.


----------



## mockjordan101 (Nov 24, 2010)

> When the next line weight down is on closeout for $15.


Best reason I ever heard


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

Theoretically, for distance. You can carry more line of a lighter weight with the same amount of load on your rod.

Your short distance loading will suffer, however.


----------

